# Percy's Pontiac Parts



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I found this last night. He had an ad on craigslist with a link to his site Percy's Pontiac Parts Located in Boyertown, Pa. between Allentown and Philly. He's about 2 1/2 hours from me. Looks like he has lots of used parts. I emailed him. He said he does mail order, but if you make arrangements with him to pick up, you can go there, but he doesn't have a regular business with set hours. Has anyone here done business with him or been to his place?


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone? Just looking for some reviews.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I purchased parts for my 66 from him a few years ago on E-bay, I didn't have any problems.


----------

